#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Won't people steal our ideas?

## Shana

In meetups and other events, we are made to pitch our idea in front of a whole crowd and what if someone from the crowd steals our idea?
Is it possible to keep our ideas safe, even though we say it out loud in front of a huge audience?
 :Argue:

----------


## Dhiya

You can make a patent for your idea.

----------


## MDilbara

I dear matters. I agree. More than anything, execution matters. No matter how many people have the same idea, the one who executes better and has luck wins. 

If you take the real work, very few of them are new ideas, all there others are ideas which existed, but someone succeeded than the other because of better execution. So, if you're into starting something, go, do it!.





> In meetups and other events, we are made to pitch our idea in front of a whole crowd and what if someone from the crowd steals our idea?
> Is it possible to keep our ideas safe, even though we say it out loud in front of a huge audience?

----------


## Medusa

I have experience on it. When we attend a hackathon we have a fantastic idea and i am the presenter but already we checked there are some ideas near to us. but our one is specific and unique. Suddenly before our presentation other team pitch our ideas nearly fully( they didn't have that specific point before come to that place) but we never give up and present well and funny.

There's no matter your one is steal or copied but if you have well practiced and confidence you'll always unique than others.

----------


## Shana

> I dear matters. I agree. More than anything, execution matters. No matter how many people have the same idea, the one who executes better and has luck wins. 
> 
> If you take the real work, very few of them are new ideas, all there others are ideas which existed, but someone succeeded than the other because of better execution. So, if you're into starting something, go, do it!.


Thank you MDilbara.

----------


## Shana

> I have experience on it. When we attend a hackathon we have a fantastic idea and i am the presenter but already we checked there are some ideas near to us. but our one is specific and unique. Suddenly before our presentation other team pitch our ideas nearly fully( they didn't have that specific point before come to that place) but we never give up and present well and funny.
> 
> There's no matter your one is steal or copied but if you have well practiced and confidence you'll always unique than others.


Presenting is alright. But the thing is about someone in the crowd stealing our idea. But as MDilbara said, execution matters a lot than the idea.

----------


## Shana

> You can make a patent for your idea.


If we go patenting for each and every idea that comes up, I'll be patenting for a mile long list of ideas. In hackathons and meetups, ideas just spring out of nowhere. We don't get the confidence of implementing the idea until we get some support morally and financially. And when we're made to pitch on the spot, it's hard to patent them all. But for those who've already established themselves as a company, it's possible, but hard for an undergraduate.

----------

